# Formula Xero XSR-3 Rims Feedback?



## Sircrankalot (May 20, 2004)

Anyone have experince with these rims? They are on the Giant OCR1 bikes. Wondoring how they will hold up under a 225 lb. rider. 

thanks


----------



## cbata (Apr 16, 2006)

you have health insurance, yes?


----------



## tonymacias (Jul 20, 2007)

I've had my OCR1 for just over a year. Use it primarily to commute 26 miles round trip. I've riden through the Northern California (SF Bay area) rainy season and have put just over 2,400 miles on the bike.

4 weeks ago I took the XERO XR3s to my LBS just to check the trueness out. Turns out most of the grease was gone from the rear hub. They repack them and trued both wheels. This week I noticed a clicking sound on the rear hub and found what seemed to be really loose bearings. I rode to the closest bike ship and they told me it was the free Hub and that it most likely had to be over-hauled. 

They recommended I take it to a Giant dealer, just in case parts were needed. Did as they said and that bike shop said it was unrepairable. Everyone I spoke with told me this is not a normal occurrence, with only 2,400 miles.

I am now in the process of searching for a new wheel set. Wow, an average good wheel set cost quite a bit of $. To top it off, because of the rim height of the XEROs, the OSR1 requires a long reach brake. I think this will limits the choices of wheel sets, since I would have to change the brakes if I want to go with a standard wheelset.

I am considering getting the XEROs again, because of cost and the brake issue, but I'm looking at the XERO XR-1 instead of the XR-3. Reviews are mixed but most people rave about them for the cost, how they look, weight (~ 1500 grams) and performance to cost ratio. Most of the negative comments are coming from 200+ weighted guys. They say that when they crank on the bikes, the rims begin to flex and sometimes hit the brake pads. 

I'm over weight at 150 lbs and have had no issues with the XR3s (until the free hub broke) so at $220 or $245 (iCyclesUSA or Amazon.com) or Ebay ($215 with lowest shipping cost) for the wheelset, I may stay with XERO. 

My biggest problem with staying with them is that unlike the more expensive wheelsets, Xero dealers are limited.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

tonymacias said:


> To top it off, because of the rim height of the XEROs, the OSR1 requires a long reach brake. I think this will limits the choices of wheel sets, since I would have to change the brakes if I want to go with a standard wheelset.


This doesn't make sense. Did the OCR come with 700c wheels or not? Rim height has nothing to do with needing long reach brake calipers or not. Rim diameter, i.e. wheel size does. XR-3's are 700c wheels. I'd bet that unless aliens landed and took over Giant, your bike was designed around 700c wheels.

You need to find a new bikeshop.


----------



## tonymacias (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, when I started riding last year I didn't even know how to fix a flat. I have learned quite a bit since then but I am still a novice. 

Yes the XR-3's are 700c wheels. Aren't 700c wheels prettry standard diameter for road bikes? The OCR1 does have "long reach" brake calipers. I just assumed they were needed due to the deeper 30mm rim size. If 700c wheels have a standard radius from hub to edge of rim why are long reach brakes needed? 

I am lost. Can I replace my XERO XR-3 (with 30mm deep rims) with wheel that have a 19mm low profile.rim? If so, what other wheel specs do I need to pay attention to, so not to have to change the brake calipers to non-long reach style? Is the factor limiting which wheelsets I can use, the 700c wheel size?

I am now looking at a wheelset from a company called Soul that has some good postings on this forum. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40760&

They don't provide a wheel size specification at the Soul web site. http://bikesoul.com/s2.html


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

My XR3s are still going strong. I've only needed to true the rear after a bad crash and the front is straight as an arrow. I wouldn't buy these for 200+ USD but I'm waiting to replace them when they crater or I wear through the indicators. It's taken me years to understand that my focus needs to be on the engine (me) not the bike.


----------



## tonymacias (Jul 20, 2007)

I have been satified with the XERO XR-3 but since the rear broke, I had to start looking for a replacement. The XEROs are only sold in pairs and based on the replacement price, I decided to look around for a better price/perfromance ratio.

BTW, I got an answer to why the OCRs need long reach brake calipers....

My bike has long reach brake calipers. I thought it was because the XERO XR-3 had 30mm rims but I’ve been told that the wheel diameter has nothing to do with the long reach brake calipers. The XERO XR-3 has a 700c diameter. Should I care about the long reach brake calipers when choosing new wheelsets? 

The long reach calipers are used because of your frame, not the wheels. They are traditionally speced when the frame can be used with fenders.


----------



## mchristie (Jun 7, 2007)

They came stock on my giant TCR comp and I have had no problems at all. I'm 160 lbs tho, i don't know how they handle any more weight than that


----------



## rustybumpers (May 22, 2006)

I am a 200 lb rider and I have 4500 miles on my Giant OCR1 with XERO Lite XSR-3 rims. I have not had any problems with them yet. Although after reading this post I took a closer look at my rims and notice that the indicator on the rear rim is gone. Looks like time to replace my rims too. 

So is 4500 miles good or bad mileage for a rim? Keep in mind I ride in the Pacific Northwest meaning lots of hills, climbs and descents = more breaking than pedaling the flat lands.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm 200lbs on XERO XSR-1's now. My bike (jamis) came with the XR-3 and the only reason I swapped was because I got a great deal on the new ones on ebay.

I like them alot and they've worked well for me for well over 10K miles....


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rustybumpers said:


> So is 4500 miles good or bad mileage for a rim?


There are many folks on RBR who have 10X that mileage on wheels.


----------



## rustybumpers (May 22, 2006)

Marc said:


> There are many folks on RBR who have 10X that mileage on wheels.


45,000 miles!? They must have disc brakes or never stop. I assume it's not the miles that wear out the rims - its the stopping, right? So your mileage will vary depending on your riding style and where you ride.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rustybumpers said:


> 45,000 miles!? They must have disc brakes or never stop. I assume it's not the miles that wear out the rims - its the stopping, right? So your mileage will vary depending on your riding style and where you ride.


I'd question how much crap is in your brake shoes.


----------

